# Looking for dometic RM7401 service manual



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi! 

I'm looking for dometic RM7401 service manual for future reference. 

Thanks!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Try here pdf file

http://www.dometicmanuals.com:8080/dometic/masterdometic.nsf?Opendatabase


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi! 

Thanks, but these are user manuals. I'm looking for a service manual with wiring diagrams and such.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try this link.
http://www.obrienscamping.co.uk/FridgeInstall.htm
covers fitting etc.


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Looking good, but I'm still looking something like this:

http://gasrefrigeration.net/dom_techdata/7030_7732SM.PDF


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

How about this then

http://cgi.ebay.ca/DOMETIC-Refriger...itemZ4631303612QQcategoryZ50073QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi! 

Been there already  

Most manuals are actually taken from the web site I posted earlier. 

The CD includes parts list and user manual for the RM7401 both which I already have. Only the service manual is missing. 

The service manual doesn't have to be exactly for the 7401, as long as it's similar enough. 

But thank you all for trying. Keep up the good work. 

EDIT: I wonder if the fridge can be cleaned via the outside air ducts ? I'm planning to do the maintenance myself, so any good maintenance guides are also appreciated.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well the obvious choice would be to contact Dometic. If they do not produce one then end of story, unless the item is made by someone else with a badge put on, but it would seem that the manual would be the same as one of the other models within bounds. But my curiosity is aroused as to why you need or want this anyway.Do you have a peverse sense of humour that wants others to find out that there is no such item.Its my turn to be cynical again today. :wink: :roll:


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Cabby! 

There is nothing perverse here, I can assure you.  

The reason I would like to have a service manual is simply a thirst for knowledge. When you know how these things are put together and how they are repaired, it is easier to diagnose and repair them when on the road. And as a wannabe engineer, these manuals are often fun to read also 

The reasoning that I'm using is that if there is a service manual for the older models, it's probable that there is one for newer models too. I have already contacted dometic, but there is still no reply. 

The problem is that manufacturers are often reluctant to give away service information for end users. That is the reason I asked here. There is a wealth of knowledge in forums and some may have access to "professional" material also. Because of the forums, I have managed to gather many service manuals. (cars, laptops, etc. ) Most of them I have used extensively.


----------

